# Def no cool!



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

ok this has probably been reviewed but I tried looking but I have to get back to my college applications so i gotta ask quick ... 
Today after leaving my most hated employment , I was pulling out onto and suddenly my sound system just DIED! my subs shut off in the middle of my favorite songs to put base to so I really noticed. (this isnt an audio question so bare with me) later that night after I got home from spending time with my gf I did a quick once over of my fuses and wires and everything was fine... so I turend off my car since I was running low on gas neways and contunued to work with it on acc mode and every time I would bring power to my sound system the amp would light up barely , very weakly then rather quickly die , so I turned on the car and it would barely stay on...
anyways from wut I know this sounsd like basic alternator issues , wut u guys think? time for a new alternator ?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

get out a DMM and start testing wires. Sounds like your ground is shitty


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah definantly time for a new altenator my cars battery got so low that cd player turned it self off and when the battery gets too low that car will not have a strong start... some placed can test to see if your altenator is still working, autozone will check to see if its chaging the batter but it wont tell you exactly how many volts the altenator puts out, but try that


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Common alternator problem is what I think too.
Just got done replacing mine yesterday. My stereo would reset and come back on periodically. Plus when I let it sit overnight it would start, but then when i stopped somewhere and tried to start again it would be dead. I pulled the alternator out of the car (a real bitch!) and had it tested. It was bad. Charged the battery for about 12-15 hours and got a used Nissan alternator from Pick A Part for about 35 bucks. I don't recommend getting a Autozone alternator. It won't last. Buy a new one or take your chances with a used factory one at least. New one around here is $210 from a dealer. Pick a Part was much cheaper on the wallet. Good luck!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> get out a DMM and start testing wires. Sounds like your ground is shitty


I must agree.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

before we jump into alternator upgrades...how much power is your system. Take your alternator to advance auto, autozone etc etc and have them do an alternator test. Its far too expensive of an upgrade if your running under 1000 watts RMS.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am not sure of the exact power but the amp draws 1800 , unfortunatly my wires r cheap stuff that wont draw enuf fast enuf so I cant tell u exactly how much is draws ... prolly a bit over 1000


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

What kind of amp is it. Is that RMS power or Max Power? Cheap wiring could be your problem also. What gauge do you have running to that? Is your power and ground wire the same gauge? Gotta give me more information


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am running a Legacy Blue Diamond LA1880 amp , 1800 max power. my wireing is REALLY cheap , I unfortunatly had someone do it a while ago for a different system (a non-pro) and he bought cheap shit to make himself more money , I havent had much money kicknig around since my new system but I have a new 1500 watt wireing kit with my name on it ... u guys think the power wire from bat to amp could b grounding out on the way back ? my wireing is really ghetto rigged since the guy put it thru my fender since he couldnt find my firewall entrance (he missed and drilled my brake accumulator)(dumb ass!) neways mistakes past ...
u guys think the wires might b going shitty ? could they have messed up the amp ? 
http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=LA1880
thats my amp but I bought mine on e-bay
later guys


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pete its not that the wire is cheap..........wire is wire (how well the quallity is i guess is differant) but its that you are useing a 12 gadge kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 12 GADGE! its is way way way to small. i have an 8 gadge. and we need to make a new one with 4 gadge for you. it isnt hard, go to home depot and buy about 15 feet of 4 gadge wire. buy an inline fuse holder (not sure of what amp fuse to use) and then run it throught your car. cut it to length and solider on a ring connector to one end for the battery and on the other end if needed, if you dont have room for the ring connector on the amp just fish tail it and stuff it under the screw. buy 1 size larger gadge wire for the ground.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you have a 12 gauge wire powering that amp? If so, that is so idiotic, no offense. That would be the reason. Upgrade that to AT LEAST 4 gauge


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you have a 12 gauge wire powering that amp? If so, that is so idiotic, no offense. That would be the reason. Upgrade that to AT LEAST 4 gauge


you have no idea how many times i have told him that!!!!! hell my lamp has bigger wire than that and it only has a 50watt bulb! lol j/k but seriously pete! <im not talking to myself here :thumbup: )


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

If your car is running ok I doubt its your alternator...it sounds like a bad ground to me.

I would highly recomend upgrading your power wire. Find out how much amperage the amplifier pulls and how long of wire you need then I can tell you what guage wire you would need and what fuse would work best.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

So wut am I looking @ here ? do I need a new amp ? http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=LA1880 thats my current amp , its not that great but it used to run , now the power indicator is BARELY on and then it dies out ... could my crappy wireing have messed up my amp , or do I need a better power/ground wire ?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you need to run new wiring. 12 gauge on an amp that draws that much amperage (granted it doesnt draw that much)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you need to run new wiring. 12 gauge on an amp that draws that much amperage (granted it doesnt draw that much)


im beging to think its his ground. he obviously has a + wire (granted its tiny but still supply power) but he says the power led is dim. so i think the ground just "wore out" or what ever you want to call it. we are going to go to home depot and build a new power supply and re ground it. we'll see if that works


----------

